# Rear brake problem?



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

Hi all,
I wanted to see if any one has had any problems with their rear (disc) brakes on their altima. It is my sisters car btw. I believe it is a 2000, I know its the newer body style. In any event she heard a nasty amount of squealing suddenly one day and decided to bring it in to the stealership. She was told that the rotors and pads were completly trashed and needed to be replaced (for a small fee of $550). The car is an automatic and I asked if she ever used her e-brake, she said no that she always parks in a garage and in a flat parking lot so that there is no need for her to use it. The garage checked out the calipers and said that they were fine. The car has 14,000 miles and rarely sees the highway. No recalls have been sent out to date. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

no way. unless what you asked her occurred that is. could she have inadvertently left the e brake on? bad adjustment? no way in 14k miles are her rotors and pads "trashed". id go for a second opinion.


----------



## Iuse2lovemynissan (Jan 15, 2008)

*Rear brake problem on 2004 altima 2.5s*



jer28 said:


> Hi all,
> I wanted to see if any one has had any problems with their rear (disc) brakes on their altima. It is my sisters car btw. I believe it is a 2000, I know its the newer body style. In any event she heard a nasty amount of squealing suddenly one day and decided to bring it in to the stealership. She was told that the rotors and pads were completly trashed and needed to be replaced (for a small fee of $550). The car is an automatic and I asked if she ever used her e-brake, she said no that she always parks in a garage and in a flat parking lot so that there is no need for her to use it. The garage checked out the calipers and said that they were fine. The car has 14,000 miles and rarely sees the highway. No recalls have been sent out to date. Any ideas? Thanks


I am a ex-tractor trailer mechanic and work on cars in my spare time. My 2004 nissan altima eats the rear brakes and rotors every 3 months. No I didn't use cheap brakes!! I used semi-metalics with lifetime warranty. whats going on here, anyone know. I thought it was a hung up caliper but when I had my tires replaced by a local repair shop they said that both sides are metal to metal and the calipers were not hanging up and everyting was turning freely.


----------



## flir67 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is a known problem with some nissan altima's. change them yourself, very easy to do, read up in the forums how to do it. 550 is a little high for brakes. autozone top of the line pads cost 50 bucks plus rotors..... so I'ming thing 200--250.00 for parts.

all autopart shops double their cost as the owners have to make money off they parts. so 500.00-550.00 sounds about right for them.


----------



## reijo (Jan 7, 2009)

I have a 2006 leased altima and after 20,000 km I am told the rear brakes are toast and need to be replaced. They are asking $500+ to do it.
I think this is ridiculous and Nissan should compensate the owners with this problem.
i have complained directly to Nissan without any satisfaction.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

^^^It's a wear-and-tear item dude! 
NO WAY this should be covered and Nissan should compensate people for this problem.


----------



## reijo (Jan 7, 2009)

How do you go about getting compensation from Nissan?
I have complained to my shop manager, the dealer manager and Nissan. No response at all!
Reijo



metro273 said:


> ^^^It's a wear-and-tear item dude!
> NO WAY this should be covered and Nissan should compensate people for this problem.


----------

